# Romex thru attic to bell box outside



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Inside the soffit is not a wet location. Once you're outside of it, it is.

Either install a bell box at the soffit, and convert to THWN, or use UF cable.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switch to THWN in a box up in the attic.


----------



## circuit-machine (Sep 10, 2010)

j box in the attic. emt or pvc through the soffit to an LB condulet surface mounted, instead of a 90 in the conduit.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

uber stein said:


> Suppose you are going from the panel with romex, through the attic, out the soffit (in PVC) and down to a bell box. From the bell box to where ever, with THWN. My question is the legality about the NM going out the soffit in PVC and down the wall to the bell box. NM is not supposed to be used in wet locations. Was wondering what anybody else does or a better way.


the nm cable is in pipe where it is dry


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> the nm cable is in pipe where it is dry



The inside of conduit installed outside is a "wet location". Thus romex can not be used in conduit outside.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> the nm cable is in pipe where it is dry





jwjrw said:


> The inside of conduit installed outside is a "wet location". Thus romex can not be used in conduit outside.


300.9 (in the '08 NEC) is the reference.


----------

